

Apple seeks to add more products to Samsung patent lawsuit  - clicks
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/25/apple-samsung-idUSL1E8MP2NO20121125

======
olgeni
> Apple has acted quickly and diligently

And sued Euclid posthumously?

